
Show HN: TinAid – Tinnitus Masker and Temporary Cure (iOS App) - MaciDevelopment
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/tinaid-tinnitus-cure/id1483624796?l=sv&ls=1
======
abdul169
Cool post, and pretty spot on. I've been doing this with Ruby apps, many of
which interact with a browser, and I have some additional thoughts:

~~~
MaciDevelopment
Hey cool. What additional thoughts? Would love to hear them.

------
AndreFvchs
Looks really interesting. Any plans for Android or Web?

~~~
MaciDevelopment
Glad to hear it! Depends on the growth of the IOS App. If people find it
useful i will definitely look into it yes.

